# Ike on Daily Show



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Did anyone see Mike Iaconelli on "The Daily Show with John Stewart" on Comedy Central Tuesday Night, or replay on Wednesday night? Flippin hilarious...if I can find a link, I'll post it.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Saw it, and it was incredible.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

He's a perfect fit for that show...let me know if you find the link, I'd like to see it.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Found It!

http://www.comedycentral.com/shows/the_ ... ml?start=1

Then click "Fishing for attention"


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks TMONSTER...I just found it too!

Hilarious!!!


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

hey nj, did you see the episode with the nascar interview of the fructis guy. i was on the floor with that one, the expression on the drivers' face was priceless. if you haven't seen it ya gotta check it out, i'm sure they've got the clip.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Holy crap. That was by far the funniest segment I have EVER SEEN on the Daily Show. I seriously laughed straight through from the 1:30 mark to the end at 5:00 minutes.

Favorite quote:

"There used to be a time where a guy could put on his sunday best undershirt, braid his rattail, brush his tooth, and head down to the track for some good straight fun."

"You're fruiting it all up, Vickers."

Absolute gut-busting humor.

http://www.comedycentral.com/shows/the_ ... l?start=17

Click on "Gays of Thunder"


----------

